# Deal with "Service Engine Soon" Light



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

I have been tortured by the "service engine soon" light on my Nissan Sentra 97 GLE since last month. The first time it was on when I drove on highway, I pulled off and drove to the nearest garage I found. The guy charged me $50 for checking the code. He said it was something about the aircirculation of the fuel system, but couldn't find out what's the problem. He reset the code and let me drive away.
The light is on for the second time on the second day. This time I took it to a local dealer. The gas cap was replaced, and the light was off until serveral days. This time I drove to Autozone for checking. They replace my air filter, but the light was on again on the way back.
Anyone how to deal with the engine light? Live with it or took it to a dealer each time it is on (I am afraid I will be ripped of again)? Any suggestion is welcomed.

Frank


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Let us know what code it was throwin. That will help alot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

frank_99 said:


> *I have been tortured by the "service engine soon" light on my Nissan Sentra 97 GLE since last month.
> 
> Find the ECU code:
> http://www.sentra.net/tech/ecu.php
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

I went to Autozone again. This time the error code is P0440. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Purple B14 (Dec 13, 2002)

*You're lucky !*

Hey, frank_99

You said that your "check engien" light is on all the time. Mine is 10 times worse. I got (1) check engine, (2) air bags, & (3) high beam........ these all three lights on all the time.

High beam light ........ because I did a 99 headlight swap. Bulb 9004 to 9007, and this is why it's on.

Air bag ........ don't get into accident, and things should be alright.

Check engine, as long as I pass air care.....once again it should not be a bother....

But I understand how you feel.

Michael


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

...purple.. sounds to me like your wiring may be off.. try checking the 9007 bulb.. like.. i think the left is ground, top/middle is high, and right is low beam.. you have to cut and splice 2 wires.. i think.. Air bag SHOULD be repairable, take off your guages, and take the bulb out.. lol.. 



frank_99 

How is your O2 sensors??.. 
Check all your vaccum hoses.. this will also throw the code from a leak.. etc etc.. anything that breathes in air.. check your eGR valve.. umm.. check your breather valve.. the one that goes from the valve cover to the intake.. there are a few more.. check all the hoses dude.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

*frank*

the code PO440 mean that there is a EVAP system Leak detected. I looked it up on a computer in my auto's class. there could be a leak somewhere if u touched around.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: frank*



sentra_hilo said:


> *the code PO440 mean that there is a EVAP system Leak detected. I looked it up on a computer in my auto's class. there could be a leak somewhere if u touched around. *


A loose gas cap will usually set that code


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

*P0440*

Ok I've been getting that light too. Checked it with a scan tool and it says there is a small leak somewhere in the EVAP system. One thing that comes to mind is a month or two before the light came on I dropped my gas cap while filling. The light never tripped before I pulled that dumb ass move. Is this most likely the cause? Think I damaged the cap?


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *...purple.. Air bag SHOULD be repairable, take off your guages, and take the bulb out.. lol..
> 
> 
> *


Purple in all seriousness GET THE AIR BAG CHECKED...YESTERDAY if you have a faulty signal that's one thing but if there is more then you risk your airbag going off randomly!!!

O


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

over filling gas could do it too


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The way to find a leak in the needle in the haystack evap system, is to take it to a shop and have them hook up a "smoker". What this does is injects smoke into the system, making it easier to find the leak. Other than checking each hose with water, and looking for bubbles. They put it up on a rack, smoke it, and find the problem fairly fast.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

*Smoker*

Hey thanks Nostrodomas for the info. Is this a special peice of equipment that we're talking about. Cuz I'm in auto tech classes and can work on my car. We have a good amount of tools and equipment. Just woundering what kinda device your talking about. Also I live in Maryland and when they check emissions here the first thing they do is make sure a gas cap can hold pressure. I dropped mine a couple months ago well after my last emissions test. If I dropped it and it is a small leak do you think they could tell by checking it that way?


----------

